# My work-in-progress workshop.



## GreatOldOne

I'm still in the process of putting my workshop together, so I thought I'd start a thread rather than continually post in the sticky thread.

Pauline, my ever understanding wife, signed off on the idea of a workshop in the garden - on the proviso it wasn't too big and took up too much room. There was a couple of shrubs in one corner of the garden she'd never been too keen on, so I took them out. The space it gave informed the max. foot print of the workshop.

I went for a wooden shed - mainly as they're inexpensive, and quick to put up. Plus in the UK, you don't need planning permission for them as they are deemed to be 'temporary structures'

I put down a beefy wooden frame as the base. It's 100 x 500mm (2 x 4s) pressure treated beams bolted to metal levelling feet, sat on dense concrete blocks set into the ground or the existing paving where the base extends over it:




There's 9 feet in all - 1 at each corner, 1 in the middle and another 4 half way along each long span. I put some extra cross beams in with joist hangers (the company that supplies the feet suggest this to ensure less bounce in any floor).




The black cloth is just there to suppress any weeds.

After levelling it all up, it was just a matter of waiting for the shed to arrive. It didn't take very long to put up. The two guys who delivered it had up on the base in about 1/2 an hour.




It's 8' x 8', with a stable door and thicker than normal wood siding.




As I plan on using the workshop all year round, insulation was next. I used 25mm solid insulation boards between the studs, with them sat flush to the inner stud surface & away from the outer wall skin to leave an air gap.




The door was also insulated, and then I then boarded out the inside with 9mm OSB. The roof was insulated after the two gable ends had been boarded, and it also got skinned with OSB.




All the internal boarding was painted with white kitchen / bathroom paint so it reflects light, and is grease resistant to a certain degree. After I got all that done, Christmas got in the way - so I left it during the festive period... But started looking for electricians to hook it up to the house electrics.

The local electrician I got in the new year did a very tidy job. He ran armoured cable from the house consumer unit out to the workshop, and then installed a small consumer unit in there to feed the sockets and the light. He put in 6 metal clad double sockets and 5' high frequency strip light, and ran conduit between the lot of them:










Continued in next post...


----------



## GreatOldOne

The shed floor was your normal tongue and groove job - so I laid an extra layer over the top of it. I used waterproof flooring panels that are more normally used in houses:




I then laid some heavy duty vinyl flooring that my Wife found at Costco - it's supposed to be for garage floors, is very thick and weighs a ton. It's not to easy to cut either! But it'll make cleaning up easier - we'll just have to see how it copes with swarf. 







With the flooring down, I needed to think about workbenches. I did think about building my own out of timber or welding some frames up myself... But saw an advert for some nice looking tables on eBay of all places. They mentioned they could do custom sizes, so I measured up, rang them and ordered two - one for the back gable wall, and one to go opposite the window in the gap left between the other table and the wall with the door in it.

I also asked them to weld some nuts into the legs so I could put some adjustable feet in to ensure I can level them up. The floor should be level... But no harm having them.

They arrived, and they just bolt together:







The larger of the two will be where my mill sits. It has two additional supports bolted in place in the centre of the bench, spaced as to pick up the bolt holes of the mill base.

The company that makes the benches doesn't supply the tops, so it's down to personal preference what you put on them. They suggest 18mm MDF, or steel plate for hot work if you're doing any. I went for 18mm marine plywood and then bonded a .7mm stainless steel sheet on top:




Wipe clean, oil and cutting fluid resistant - and if my mate is to be believed, could be used as a make shift morgue. 




Then it was time to start moving machines in. 

I'd bought a used Axminster lathe with stand (A rebadged Sieg SC4) and a second hand Axminster Mill Drill (A Rong Fu RF25 clone) last year. I decided to put the mill in first, mainly as it's been sat at the back of my garage and had been getting in the way of doing any maintenance on my Marlin Sportster kit-car.

So I asked my friend to give me a hand, and we managed to get it in:







That's as far as I've got. Now I need to call in another favour at the weekend to get the lathe installed under the window. 

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Charley Davidson

Cute little shop, if it were me I'd live in there and turn the house into shop space, but I guess you want to stay married:lmao:


----------



## GreatOldOne

Yeah - staying married would be a bonus. I can't see her taking to having a bridgeport in the dining room.


----------



## papermaker

Nice shop! I especially like the benches. E-Bay you say? I need to take a look.


----------



## GreatOldOne

Shipping to the states might be a bit much though... But these are the benches:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/workshop-...ies_Carpentry_Woodwork_ET&hash=item4ac1259298

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Walltoddj

GreatOldOne said:


> Shipping to the states might be a bit much though... But these are the benches:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/workshop-...ies_Carpentry_Woodwork_ET&hash=item4ac1259298
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jason



Looks great now comes the fun part working in the nice new shop. I didn't notice any air lines, I'm sure the UK is different from where I live so I'll just give you an idea. When I did my shops I put 110v,220v 1ph, 220v 3ph, and air fittings about every 5-6' this gave me room to grow and I could move machines and still be with in reach for all utilities. I found it cost $1 a box to add an outlet as I was building rather than doing it later. My phase converter is mounted next to my electric panel and I can plug in the static converter or the 10hp rotary converter so everything is easy to use. but you think with two 16' x 24' rooms it would be big enough but it is not.
Enjoy your shop that's what its all about!!

Todd


----------



## GreatOldOne

Thanks for the advice - but all standard electrical outlets in the UK are 240v. 

As for three phase, it might be a little overkill for such a small workshop (don't forget, I've only got 8' x 8'). Everything I have so far is single phase, and, if i do get anything 3 phase I may as well stick it in a VFD rather than go to the trouble (and expense) of getting the electricity supplier to put it in.


----------



## GreatOldOne

Well, I've got my lathe in now, and tidied up a bit.




I've wired my machine light (an LED gooseneck lamp from IKEA - bright, easily pointed at the work and CHEAP!) into the outlet on the back of the lathe.




I believe that this was here to plug the optional milling head into - but now it provides me with light that comes on and off as you turn the lathe on. I can also plug another in should I want more light later.

I've started collecting parts for a power feed for the mill - A 24v gear motor and a 24v 5 amp DC PSU:




The motor is 150rpm, has 55Kg.cm of torque (48 lb. in, 5.4Nm) and pulls a max of 3.8 amps. I'm waiting on the 6amp speed controller I've ordered. Once I get that, I'm going to put it together in much the same way as this chap has on his RF25:

http://www.liming.org/rfmill/powerfeed.html

And once I get my birthday presents (DTIs, end mills, collets etc), I can tram the head and fit the DRO. You can see one of the scales standing up in the corner.

Anyway. Fun times ahead!


----------



## lwhaples

Nice looking. Well thought out space.


----------



## chuckorlando

Nice little shop you got there.


----------



## itsme_Bernie

What a fantastic building!  Cool shop and everything in hand's reach wow...  What a cool bench too!



Bernie


----------



## Rbeckett

This really shows what can be done in a limited space.  I think that set up is awesome and will provide a place to go when the Minister of the drawers is on the path.  My shop is just a tad larger and I frequently just go out and sit in it to not be bothered by her majesty and what ever she is complaining about today... I avoid more arguments that way and get to tinker for a spell too.  Momma is actually my playmate in the shop, but sometimes I retreat just for the peace and quiet.  I have had her so long that the warranty ran out, so I guess I gotta keep her for the duration.

Bob


----------



## GreatOldOne

an update - the little space I have has rapidly been filled 

Mill has been extensibly modified - now has a guide rail to stop it from loosing X when I raise the head, the raise lower mechanism has been motorised and a three phase motor and VFD has been fitted, along with some Fenner link belts. It also has power feed on the x axis.

I've also put DROs on both the lathe and the mill, and got myself a small bandsaw. And santa was kind this year, bringing me a grand surface plate and a new to me Mitutoyo height gauge. eBay has been a happy hunting ground for the mitutoyo measuring equipment - I've got 3 digital mics (0-25, 25-50 & 50-75mm), a depth mic and a digital clock gauge.

And I finally got a compressor in there. It's a noisy as hell, so it's been put in its own little box with baffled air intakes and outlets. Much quieter. 

I'm going to plumb some airlines around - but until then the el-cheapo orange coil will do. It's not like it has to stretch far.


----------



## Matabele

Very nicely done! Im in the UK and looking into sorting my own workshop...mind of I ask what the shed set you back and what you paid for the electrics to be installed etc?


----------



## GreatOldOne

Matabele said:


> Very nicely done! Im in the UK and looking into sorting my own workshop...mind of I ask what the shed set you back and what you paid for the electrics to be installed etc?


 Hi,

I believe the electrics cost me about £360... That includes all the outlets, shed consumer unit, light, and cabling plus armoured cable from the garage to the shed (about 12m).

The shed was around £500 - I'm sure I got it from here:

http://www.insheds.co.uk/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=83

And the base was from these guys:

http://www.shedbases.com

I'd say with the wood for the base, insulation and boarding out, the complete shed with electrics was around £1100


----------



## Billh50

Just letting you know now.   Your gonna need an addition on there soon.


----------



## FOMOGO

Very nice use of space. Looks like you have pretty much everything covered. Mike


----------



## GreatOldOne

Billh50 said:


> Just letting you know now.   Your gonna need an addition on there soon.



Yeah - if that happened Bill, I'd need a divorce lawyer as well.


----------



## Matabele

GreatOldOne said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe the electrics cost me about £360... That includes all the outlets, shed consumer unit, light, and cabling plus armoured cable from the garage to the shed (about 12m).
> 
> The shed was around £500 - I'm sure I got it from here:
> 
> http://www.insheds.co.uk/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=83
> 
> And the base was from these guys:
> 
> http://www.shedbases.com
> 
> I'd say with the wood for the base, insulation and boarding out, the complete shed with electrics was around £1100



Thanks for the info and links, much appreciated! I reckon you have done really well to have that space fpr the price...nicely done.


----------



## LX Kid

I really thought my 10'x15' shop was small!  You have a very nicely constructed building, lots of electrical, insulation and maximizing your work space.  Very interesting work you have done.   You have some nice equipment also.  Good job!


----------



## GreatOldOne

Thanks! It's really nice just being able to go out there and make 'stuff' after being sat at a desk all day... 

Of course, all that stuff is just more tools at the moment.


----------



## LX Kid

GreatOldOne said:


> Thanks! It's really nice just being able to go out there and make 'stuff' after being sat at a desk all day...
> 
> Of course, all that stuff is just more tools at the moment.



I think I'm just a tool junky instead of using my equipment for making something.   "It's kinda like getting all dressed up and nowhere to go!"  LoL

I was noticing  your adjustable shelves and your going to need to add a center support as they look like they are already flexing downward.  They are just going to get heavier as you add more stuff!


----------



## GreatOldOne

Oooh look. Limit switches:








Top limit is adjustable. Just in case I move the belts. The bottom one is fixed.


----------



## T Bredehoft

I admire the head alignment device, does it have a bearing of some sort on it? [written before I saw the video.  Nice drive mechanism!


----------



## GreatOldOne

Yes Tom - there's a 25mm linear bearing on the guide rail.


----------



## GreatOldOne

More work done.  

I've added some additional shelving. I moved my spanner rack from where it was and relocated in near the lathe. That gave me some more room:



And I put some other small shelves over where my VFD is:





LX Kid said:


> I was noticing  your adjustable shelves and your going to need to add a center support as they look like they are already flexing downward.  They are just going to get heavier as you add more stuff!



And I took this piece of advice from LX, and added extra central brackets to the existing shelves





You'll also have seen from the previous pics that I've been busy running air lines. 15mm with quick connects, one near my bench, two near the mill and one over by the lathe








It's amazing how much more room just another couple of shelves has given me. And the airline system is great. No more fighting with the orange coil.


----------



## LX Kid

Did you leave yourself a work area?   Looks like every nook and cranny is occupied!   Glad you added the shelving center support!  I was afraid the shelf was going to break in half!  Good job on everything your doing.  What is going to be your first project?  With all the tooling and accessories you must have had a shop elsewhere until you build this one.


----------



## GreatOldOne

LX - no, this is my first workshop. Prior to this all I had was a vise and a bench top drill press in the garage. 

And yes, I have some work area. More than I had now, thanks to the shelves. The rotary table in the pics is only there as I moved it when I was running the air lines... That and it's waiting for an adapt or plate my friend is turning for me on his 'big boy' lathe. 

I used to go to one of the local colleges to use their machines, but they stopped doing that... Plus it was annoying to only get 2 hours a week, so if you couldn't get some thing done in that time, you spent half the next session setting it all up again (you couldn't leave stuff in the machines). I did manage to make some parts for my kit car though. And the bug well and truly bit.

My grand plan is to make some clocks. I've always loved clockwork mechanisms, and being an avid clickspring viewer, that's my aim. Do something like that. And once I get my eye in, I'd love to do a grasshopper escapment clock, ala the Harrison sea clocks.


----------



## tomw

You have a truly fantastic shop. As I once lived on a boat, I greatly appreciate your use of space. 

I particularly drool over your little band saw. What is it, and can I get it across the pond?

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## GreatOldOne

Hi Tom,

My bandsaw is a fantastic bit of kit. It's one of these:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-model-engineer-series-ue-127dv1-bandsaw-505214

Axminster tend to import Chinese / Taiwanese stuff, but it's usually been either modified or designed specifically for them. For example, my Axminster lathe is actually a Sieg, and my Axminster mill is actually a Rong Fu. 

The saw has an auto cutoff and a big e-stop switch, and has the ability to get switched into a hand feed mode where you activate the saw with a trigger in the handle. 

As for wether you can get it over in the US, I bet you can. Just doing a quick search on the model number comes up with this, which appears to be the original manufacturers in Taiwan:

http://www.band-saw-waytrain.com/bandsaw.htm

And then looking for their distributors in North America gives these hits:

http://www.baileigh.com/portable-metal-cutting-band-saw-bs-127p

Which appears to be the same thing, but without the auto feed / auto stop.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## GreatOldOne

It’s been a while, but here’s the current state of play in the shop (it seems to be the thing all the cool kids are doing - shop tours...) 






The big news is the Wrong-fu is gone, replaced with a Warco WM18. It’s about the biggest mill I can shoehorn in.


----------



## GreatOldOne

I’ve been busy, adding more storage. I bought several metal tool cabinets to use as draw units under the benches and as a replacement lathe stand.







The lathe stand reuses the chip tray that came with the original stand, which is bolted a deck of mdf (2 x 18mm pieces glued and screwed together) which is in turn bolted to the top of the cabinet from underneath. 






It’s much sturdier than the original stand, and I have loads more space to store stuff... and I can actually see what I have as each draw slides all the way out.

I’ve also added some chip mats to the milling machine to keep the t slots clear, and another to the back of the milling vice
	

		
			
		

		
	




Finally I took some inspiration from this video 






To add a mill light around the quill. I found the same light used on eBay cheap. I found that you don’t need to use the camera mounted unit - the ring light wants exactly the same voltage as the mains dc adapter that comes with puts out, so I repackaged the psu into a project box with a an on / off switch and a directly connected the ring light through a circular two pole connector. 



It stays in place via some magnets glued inside the box. The ring light fits around the quill, and stays put via some scavenged hard disk magnets.




Light off:



Light on.


----------



## tweinke

Looking good!


----------



## DougD

Although it has been before in this post; what and how you have utilized your space is very impressive.


----------

